# Help plants dying



## srobin20 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi, I am new to the forum and just wanted to say thank you for the advice in advance. My issue is I am unable to grow Rotala Indica and my Anubius are leaves are dying off slowly. I should mention I am not new to the fish hobby but I am new to growing live plants.

Environment:
90 gallon tank (Running for about 4 months)
1 Fluval plant Led 48 inch ( On 8 hours a day)
Water Temperature 84 degrees

No3 Nitrate - 0ppm
No2 Nitrite - 0ppm
Ph - 8 to 8.2( I think it is closer to 8.2)
Ammonia - 0ppm
Po4 Phospahte - 0ppm (might be 0.25ppm)

Test Strip:
Gh: 0
KH: 240ppm

KH and GH Tubes:
107.4 ppm

Dosing: Flourish twice a week and Excel twice a week (no co2)

Pictures: https://drive.google.com/folderview?...G8&usp=sharing

The folks on the other forum mention my light may not be strong enough, and I agree as such I ordered another light. However, I am thinking it could be also because I am using water that has gone through a water softner. Anyone has any advice on how to grow plants in this type of water should I be dosing with Magnesium and Potassium? Anyone has any luck with this type of water?

Thanks


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is a great chart to help you figure out the problem

http://infographics.myaquacalc.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/plant-deficiency-labeled2.jpg

Try dosing KNO3 + KH2PO4 and see if there is any difference.


----------



## srobin20 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks I will pick up some dry fertilizer.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Aside from you lighting, which is fairly weak, another issue I can see with your setup is your temperature. I find that's way too high, it tends to stall growth and or kill certain species. One reason why it's difficult for discus and plants to thrive.
I've never used a water softener, hopefully someone who has can chime in.


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

default said:


> Aside from you lighting, which is fairly weak, another issue I can see with your setup is your temperature. I find that's way too high, it tends to stall growth and or kill certain species. One reason why it's difficult for discus and plants to thrive.
> I've never used a water softener, hopefully someone who has can chime in.


I agree its harder at 84 degrees but since they have discus its got to stay that high or else the fish will not have long term health. Mine is at 84 and even higher during summer and I think its tough for new plants to adjust to. One of the reasons I feel a high tech planted tank and discus don't mix well. Its a trade off to how much you want out of the plants vs the discus.


----------

